# Keeping a dojo advancing



## Richard Harris (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering how everyone likes to keep their mind settings durring class sessions.  You know, very serious or relaxed for comfort.  

I seem to be happy as long as students are not sitting down or smoking off to the side.  It would be easier if I was indoors but, I am outside a community center right now.  I just don't want visitors to think we are not organized because we have great training classes.  I'm sure in the future there will be some who could be better if I pushed them harder.  I just don't see that right now. I guess I was wondering how some other teachers act behind closed doors. (so to speak)

Richard Harris AL-Bujinkan


----------



## chrisa (Nov 4, 2007)

I am not a teacher only a white belt at  my dojo but my sensei is awesome.  We train indoors and the mood when we are training is serious so to speak with what we are training, questions are asked and everything is very serious.  But on the other hand it is laid back also because in between training our sensei will tell us stories about training in japan and fill us in on the historical background on what he is teaching us too.  And on Thursday nights after training everyone goes out together and gets something to eat, so we are serious when we need to be with a laid back atmosphere, if that makes any sense.


----------



## bljohnson (Jan 1, 2012)

I have had a few students come through that are obviously not serious about training. I know this because they will try a technique about twice and stand around. I will at first politely encourage them to keep going if they keep doing it I will be more stern. I usually say something like you have not trained long enough to understand that yet so keep going. Next time I will just ask what are you doing? Once after asking that a student smarted off and said killing time my reply was quick and directed to him very seriously."Time does not die people do!" I did not have a problem after that since he did not return after that but he did not want to be there anyway so no loss.


----------



## DuskB4Dawn (Jan 13, 2012)

> "Time does not die people do!"



I luv it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 17, 2012)

bljohnson said:


> Once after asking that a student smarted off and said killing time my reply was quick and directed to him very seriously."Time does not die people do!"



*rolls eyes*

Yeah, Everyone needs to quote Cheesy ninja movies to be taken seriously.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 18, 2012)

In our school the atmosphere is causual for the most part, when class is being conducted there is no talking, but if we're working on forms or other techniques we're usually in groups by rank normally and there are discussions going on regarding the techniques we're working on.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Apr 22, 2012)

chrisa said:


> I am not a teacher only a white belt at  my dojo but my sensei is awesome.  We train indoors and the mood when we are training is serious so to speak with what we are training, questions are asked and everything is very serious.  But on the other hand it is laid back also because in between training our sensei will tell us stories about training in japan and fill us in on the historical background on what he is teaching us too.  And on Thursday nights after training everyone goes out together and gets something to eat, so we are serious when we need to be with a laid back atmosphere, if that makes any sense.



I get the feeling I know your instructor  Are you based in Melbourne by any chance?

Just in case we *don't* have the same instructor and the similarity is purely coincidental, we train with the appropriate seriousness for the most part - there are definitely times when laughs are had but the emphasis on serious training really comes into play as you progress through the ranks. I partner with new comers and get a certain "feel" from them when doing a technique or I partner with a higher level green or brown belt and things automatically get ramped up in terms of intensity even if not speed or power. Those further up the ranks are often also given extra specific guidance or tips as needed which may or may not be shared with the entire class. For instance last week in class, I wasn't getting the subtleties of the kata we were practicing until my instructor walked up and told me "it's like a dance... and you're leading" (with respect to managing distance, angling etc) and everything just gelled so much more. 

I would LOVE to see a student just try to sit out and have a smoke at our school though.... I'd honestly pay extra fees just to see how it went down


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 22, 2012)

Uh, Supra? Chris is a student of Luke Molitor's in Texas, and posted that 5 years ago... his last log-in here was a year ago.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Apr 22, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Uh, Supra? Chris is a student of Luke Molitor's in Texas, and posted that 5 years ago... his last log-in here was a year ago.



Oh wow... I clearly need to look at posting dates more closely! I was going by the last two being relatively recent... My apologies!


----------



## bljohnson (Apr 25, 2012)

You don't have to quote cheesy movies but it does not hurt.:karate:


----------

